# Coral Reef Shop Stock pics



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey guys,

We will likely be becoming sponsors on here but until then here are some pictures of our current coral selection. We will also be getting a good selection of fish this Thursday.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

do not offend others, but Coral shop has cleanest display tanks in GTA, comparing to the stores which I visited. (JIMO)

Unfortunately, it is to far for me

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

List of fish supposed to be coming on Thursday. I won't know prices until Friday so please don't ask. 

BLUE KORAN ANGEL JUV (S)
CORAL BEAUTY ANGEL
EMPERATOR ANGEL JUVENILE (T)
FLAGFINNED ANGEL
HALF BLACK ANGEL
MELAS TIBESEN / KEY HOLE ANGEL
ORIOLE / BICOLOR ANGEL
REGAL ANGEL (M)
REGAL ANGEL (S)
PINK ANTHIAS
PURPLE QUEEN ANTHIAS
TRICOLOR ANTHIAS
AURIGA BUTTERFLY
CHECKERED / PEARL SCALE BUTTERFLY
CHELMON / COPPER BAND BUTTERFLY
TRUE FALCULA BUTTERFLY
KLENNIE BUTTERFLY
PUNCTATO BUTTERFLY
SADDLE BACK BUTTERFLY (M)
BLUEBLOTCH BUTTERFLY
RUBY RED DRAGONET - MALE
RUBY RED DRAGONET - FEMALE
GREEN CHROMIS
RED BLOOD CHROMIS
ORANGE SKUNK CLOWN
PERCULA CLOWN
PINK SKUNK CLOWN
SADDLE CLOWN (S)
TALBOT DAMSEL
BANDED PIPE
BLACK CLOWN GOBY
BLUE DOTTED GOBY
FLAME GOBY
ORANGE DIAMOND GOBY (S)
ORANGE SPOTTED GOBY (MALE)
PURPLE SKUNK TILE GOBY
YELLOW CLOWN GOBY
SALARIAS / ALGAE GOBY
BULLET GOBY
BETA MARINE / COMETA GROUPER
DIADEMA GROUPER
BLACK / WHITE HENIOCHUS (S)
VALENTINNIE PUFFER
VLAMINGII TANG JUVENILE
LINEATUS TANG
LIPSTICK TANG
POWDER BROWN TANG (M/L)
SHOULDER TANG (S)
PHILIPPINE YELLOW TANG (S)
GOLDRIM TANG (M/L)
TOMINI TANG (M)
MATA SURGEON TANG JUV (S)
BLUE EYE TANG
FUSCUS BLUE LINE TRIGGER (T)
CLOWN TRIGGER (T)
NIGER TRIGGER
LEOPARD WRASSE
RADIANT WRASSE
RAINBOW / CLEANER WRASSE
RED WRASSE JUVENILE
SIX LINE WRASSE
YELLOW WRASSE
BLUESIDE FAIRY WRASSE
MELANURUS WRASSE
WHITE BANDED POSSUM WRASSE (CEBU)
QUEVITTATUM WRASSE
MALE LINE LAS SPOT FLASHER - CEBU
SCARLET FAIRY WRASSE - CEBU
YELLOW BOX FISH (M)
LONG NOSE HAWK FISH (M)
YELLOW CANDY HOGFISH
HARLIQUIN TUSK
FOX FACE
MOORISH IDOL
MAGNIFICENT SEA ANEMONE
PIZZA ANEMONE
HERMIT CRAB (S)
GLASS SHRIMPS
ORANGE SKUNK SHRIMPS (S)
SEXY ANEMONE SHRIMPS
METALLIC BLUE DOT SEA HARE SLUGS
BLUE STARFISH
CHOC CHIP STARFISH
PILLOW STARFISH (CEBU)
COLORED SEA MANTHIS
COLORED TUBE WORM
FEATHER DUSTER (COLORED)
FLAME ELECTRIC SCALLOPS
GIANT FEATHER DUSTER
TURBO SHELL
YELLOW SEA CUCUMBER
WHITE BLUE TUXEDO URCHIN (CEBU) - REEF Safe
HEART URCHIN (CEBU) - REEF SAFE
ORANGE HALLOWEEN URCHIN (CEBU) - REEF Safe
GOLDEN RED FEATHER DUSTER
GREEN MUSHROOM
BLUE MUSHROOM
RED MUSHROOM
ABALON


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

sig said:


> do not offend others, but Coral shop has cleanest display tanks in GTA, comparing to the stores which I visited. (JIMO)
> 
> Unfortunately, it is to far for me


Thanks Greg,

You will be happy to know we are open on Mondays as well!! I think the only store in the GTA?


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Crs is awesome! Definitely recommend anyone who haven't seen it yet, do so ASAP! 

~Tony


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

Coral Reef Shop is a fantastic shop. Super clean and professional place. Nice modern set-up of frag tanks too.

Tristan, do you know what pendant lights those are over the frag tanks? You can PM me the details if you prefer. Thanks


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

They are a custom light Shawn made for the shop. We don't sell them but perhaps you can convince him to sell you one .


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

I will swing by in a few weeks time. Sounds hopeful!


----------



## Ctp416 (Nov 23, 2011)

How much for the Rainbow Chalice Frags?


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

$40

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ben J (May 18, 2013)

great place! Lots of nice corals, regular fish shipments, and a really clean set-up. The guys are also really knowledgeable and helpful! Definitely a store to check out!


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Just about to unpack the fish! Will post photos in the coming days!


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

No pictures Tristan?


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

I haven't been able to as of yet. We will be getting a new shipment again soon I will try a little harder next time


----------

